

GitHub-Hosted Python Jobs Board - ceronman
http://pythonjobs.github.io/

======
salimfadhley
I'm one of the maintainers of this project - basically the idea is that if you
want post a job, just do a GitHub pull request. The job board is run like an
open-source software project.

------
carlchenet
really cool stuff, any projet to support other languages (french)?

